# Guppy Fry??



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!

I just have a quick question, when can I release my guppy fry into my tank?
Heres what I have with them:

2 female mollies (young)
2 male guppies
1 red glofish
1 male betta fish (he's not aggressive at all, no worries  )
1 sunset platy
Tons of plants (fake) and a few rocks (looks like coral)

The fry are 3 and 1/2 weeks old (born on August 25th). they aren't very long, maybe a cm at the most. is that normal?


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

A couple of months and they should be big enough. On the other hand. If you have a lot of hiding places little guppies can swim quick and hide. Keep the others fed well and the little ones shouldn't be in any harm.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

no matter how much i feed my fish they always seem hungary and will eat every last bit of food


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

mine were around 1/4 inch when i put them in my big tank but i also had fish with larger mouths and more predatory fish than what you have in your tank. they were around a couple months old.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! I'll wait longer, there are hiding spots, but they're not too great at the hiding part. When I found them, they just swam around the same area even when the adult fish swam up behind them!


----------

